# MUMBAI | Crescent Bay | 62 fl | 59 fl | 57 fl | 55 fl | 51 fl | 49 fl | T/O



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Credit to _*Jinka sreekanth*_ for finding out the project information. :cheers:

Website
*Renders* - click to view large:




















*Site Plan*:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

August 09 update



jinka sreekanth said:


> from MPE


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Sept 01 update,



Coolguyz said:


> Title can be changed to U/C. There are structures growing all over the hill


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Another Rendering by *Jai*. Don't know which one is the real render.










Hi-res version


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

All these skyscrapers are residential btw.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
it is mumbai, of course they are 

the need for residential structures in mumbai really creates projects that are not only tall, but also consist of many buildings. i can imagine mumbai getting the title for most 200m buildings at one point if this boom continues for just a few more years. :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*By Coolguyz*


----------



## Lucas5k (Nov 30, 2012)

Very Fucking Good.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

it will be interesting to see how many of them are over 200m in the end :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



Coolguyz said:


> On the right is the crane for tower 4 and left is for tower 5...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

added the buildings to SSP database. it is so hard to calculate how many 200m buildings mumbai currently has U/C, a lot of buildings only feature a floor count


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Copyright: Coolguyz

please scroll >>








source


----------



## Y.archbog (Nov 15, 2013)

It is going to be a big project, you have a good design


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Coolguyz said:


> Tower 1
> 
> 
> 
> Tower 6 & 5


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By Coolguyz


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting update


originally posted by [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=756159"]Jinka Sreekanth[/url] by Vikrant, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Better quality render originally posted by user India101.


Source


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

15/10/2014; By Coolguyz


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Walkthrough Video*



India101 said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

05/02/2015; By Coolguyz


----------

